

1929-2014 Stan Kelly-Bootle, a founding father of modern computing - bane
http://www.liverpoolconfidential.co.uk/Culture/Stan-Kelly-Stan-Bootle-obituary-Liverpool-Lullaby

======
DougMerritt
Stan was unique; a polymath polyglot, easy-going and charismatic, well-liked
everywhere he went, highly learned and interested in everything, a linguist,
mathematician, singer, and songwriter.

He had the world's first postgraduate diploma in computer science, and is
perhaps particularly famous for his long-running erudite humor column in Unix
Review, "The Devil's Advocate".

From wikipedia: "his best-known song is the "Liverpool Lullaby (Oh you are a
mucky kid)", which Judy Collins recorded in 1966 for her album, In My Life"

Many of his witticisms from his book, "The Devil's DP Dictionary", are still
widely quoted, such as this one that appeared on Hacker News last year:

    
    
        "There are three things a man must do
        before his life is done;
        Write two lines in APL,
        And make the buggers run."
        -- Stan Kelly-Bootle, 'The Devil's DP Dictionary'
    

I attended a local APL user's group meeting in recent years to take notes on a
topic of interest for Stan, who had moved back to his home town of Liverpool
and could not attend, and when I said so at the start of the meeting, they all
knew Stan and asked how he was doing and exchanged old anecdotes about him.

Long ago I worked for him, before Unix Review and again with him at Unix
Review, and we had been friends outside of work ever since.

I will miss him, as will his countless friends and audiences appreciative of
his talent and humor.

